# 2 Day M School Motion Sickness



## SC1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I was hoping to get some feedback from anyone who has a propensity for motion sickness and attended the 2 Day M school. Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I do not get motion sickness but nobody in my class got quesy. My girlfriend got a little queasy after a fun ride with an instructor at an autocross at the performance center. I was along too and loved it. He was really pushing the M5 hard, not terribly fast though. It was not smooth enough.

I don't know what gets to you but it seems like the exercises would not be as bad as the fun ride. You do short sections of the course and are instructed on the correct line. If you can drive an autocross comfortably you should not have a problem. Speeds in the M school are a little higher but it is the same sort of driving. You also do some skidpad work - understeer and oversteer control. You could spin in the oversteer cases. That might the most likely to cause upset.

Jim


----------



## Bombay Jay (Mar 20, 2006)

I think they let you stand out while you are the passenger if you want to or need to. The key is to stay hydrated. It usually doesn't affect you while you are driving and in control. Sometimes when you are the passenger it could get to you easier as you are not comfortable with the person driving. Ginger pills help some people with plenty of water.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

SC1 said:


> I was hoping to get some feedback from anyone who has a propensity for motion sickness and attended the 2 Day M school. Any suggestions are welcomed.


I don't get motion sick but both times I attended the 2-Day M School there was someone who did and they could not finish out the day.


----------



## waiting (May 4, 2005)

I do get motion sickness. While I haven't attended the M school, I have done PCD delivery and the 1 day performance class. If you really are motion sickness prone (and by this I mean you get sea sick on a boat, sick on an airplane, and queasy on an elevator), you will get sick in these classes if you are NOT the driver. Be prepared. 

I sat out while my wife took her turns driving and I did not do the Perf lap at lunch time with Donnie. :bawling:

It still will be enjoyable, but don't take a chance. Sit out any drives where you are not in control.

waiting


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

Typically, the driver will NOT get motion sickness, however passengers will.

If you are attending an M school, then you will have your own car (the regular school pairs you up with a partner), so this shouldn't be a problem at all.

You are always able to decline to ride as a passenger. 

I attended the normal school over Thanksgiving weekend, and most people declined to ride as passengers at the skid pad on the first day; and at almost every station on the second day.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

When my son and I did performance center delivery we loved the 360s on the skidpad. The wife of another couple volunteered to go with us to film it. She was laughing the whole time. I am not trying to belittle those who get motion sick. But I think most people will find this fun. I would try it before deciding it will be too much for you. There were a lot of wives that sat out the fun rides after lunch. I think that was more that they don't like to ride in cars that are at the edge of being out of control. Maybe they get motion sick too. But nobody got sick that I know of. I think how the instructor decides to drive makes a difference too. They know that driving smoother is faster but some passengers associate the little bit out of control driving to going really fast. So to make it fun, they go there. That is my impression of what is happening. If you asked them to drive smoothly, I am pretty sure they would. They really know what they are doing and how to drive this track. When you are driving, there is no need to push so hard it makes you uncomfortable in a negative way. You can take a break anytime you need one. There is always water and a rest room readily available to you. 

Jim


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

There is a slight difference between the skid pad on the PCD and the skid pad for the Driving School - and that is the number of laps...

I almost NEVER get motion-sick, but I was definitely a bit queasy after all the time spent in the back seat at the skidpad...

The instructors told everyone that if you thought you even might get a little motion-sick, then don't ride - as they wanted everyone to enjoy every minute of their time there.

Again, this may not apply to the OP, as they will be driving rather than riding - and I could drive the skidpad for days without any motion sickness.


----------

